# Mount Rushmore of CM



## Mesenkomaha (Jun 24, 2014)

Who is on your Mount Rushmore of classical music? Top 4, any period, no rules just fun!

Mine are...

Bach
Mozart
Haydn
Chopin

The king of Baroque, the two greatest classical era composers, and the best piano composer of all time. What say you?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn
Mozart
Handel
Ives


----------



## Mesenkomaha (Jun 24, 2014)

You must have imported extra mountain to chisel the faces of two extra composers on your Mt Rushmore.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mesenkomaha said:


> You must have imported extra mountain to chisel the faces of two extra composers on your Mt Rushmore.


Okay. Didn't see the number. Done!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Bach 
Mozart
Beethoven 
Handel


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Monteverdi, Bach, Beethoven, Stravinsky.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Whatever happened to Mt. Olympus?

_...never mind...._


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven, Handel, Haydn, and Bach


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach
Mozart
Schumann
Shostakovich


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Fanny Mendelssohn
Clara Schumann
Cecile Chaminade
Nadia Boulanger


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Bach
Beethoven
Schoenberg 
Cage

Take away the influence of any one of these guys and the course of western art music over the past 300 years would be quite different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

They should be Giants, not personal favorites. Thus, I would put:

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Wagner


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bach, Mozart, Stravinsky, Schoenberg


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Who is on your Mount Rushmore of classical music?


I'd have Scriabin and carve chamber recitals hall in his stone moustache, Verdi and carve opera house cave in his stone beard, Franck and carve organ chapel in his stone whiskers, finally John Cage and carve large, empty space hall in his stone head.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

No one's going to chisel out a mountainside without massive popular appeal! It'd have to be Pachelbel, Vivaldi, John Williams, and I don't know...Kanye West?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Lang Lang
Richard Clayderman
Andrea Bocelli
Katherine Jenkins


And if they have any cement left over:

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Wagner


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Mahler


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Bach
Beethoven
Mozart
Mahler

Or maybe arranged in an MBMB formation...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozart
Beethoven
Bach
Brahms


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
...and then several candidates for the #4 but I'd give it to Schubert


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Whatever happened to Mt. Olympus?
> 
> _...never mind...._


You can't put 4 composers' mugs on the side Mt. Olympus.

The OP was correct. It's either Mt. Rushmore or nothing.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My personal choice would be...

Beethoven
Schubert
Mendelssohn
Bach

If you take into account who's actually on Mt Rushmore, and what they represented, it would be a tad different.

Washington - Bach
Jefferson - Beethoven
Lincoln - Wagner (Think this through before making the obvious attack)
Roosevelt - Schoenberg

For the record, Mozart makes a fantastic John Adams. Famous by positioning and painfully underrated.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Beethoven, Bach and Mozart are the no-brainers. 

My fourth would be Mahler. But Stravinsky, Haydn, Brahms, Shostakovich, Schubert, Tchaikovsky and others merit consideration for the fourth slot.

But the first three, IMO, are indisputable.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Sibelius


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bach
Beethoven
Brahms

oh, alright -- Mozart, grudgingly. 

No. Make it Stravinsky!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Top 4 who couldn't possibly exist except for the fact that they did:

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Wagner


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

There are a lot of composers, without counting, perhaps two dozen or more, that are extremely important to me. I couldn't possibly choose four.


----------

